
In Portugal internet providers are starting to split the net into packages - blocked_again
https://twitter.com/RoKhanna/status/923701871092441088
======
bhhaskin
The beginning of the end of the internet as we know it. It started with the
cell phone companies allowing partner service to not count towards data caps.
It's really just a ploy to normalize that kind of activity. It is only a
matter of time before you start to see this wide spread.

